# Blue/Purple



## MACFreak (Jan 24, 2008)

What i used:Brushes:Essence of Beauty Foundation brush,MAC:217,219,266,252,239,190,242,275
Maybellen Dream Matte Mouse in;Buff Natural
MAC Powder,
MAC Paint Potainterly 
MACigment:Vanilla
MAC E/S:Shale and Moonreflection,Corduroy (not pictured)
MAC Blush:Blushbaby
MAC Lipglass:Amp Pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










MAC Lipstick:Blankety
Clinique Mascara:Black




Start with a clean face(and moisturized)




Then start w/foundation(ur skintone)





then set it w/powder




then take ur 242 brush in Paint Pot: Painterly




Like Soo




then take the 239 in moonsreflections




This is how it should look




Then take the 275 brush in Shale




Then take the 252 brush into Vanilla Pigment




this is how the should look blended 2gether








Take ur 266 brush intp Corduroy




How ur brows could look like




Take ur 219 Pencil Brush in Moonreflection and also into Shale(Not pictured sorry)



This is how it looks





Take ur 190 brush into Blushbaby




Now use Blankety on ur lips





Followed by Amp Pink Lipglass





Take ur Clinique Mascara in Black




Here is the Finished Product I hope U Like it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 26, 2008)

thats a very pretty look! thank ya for making this


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 29, 2008)

ur welcs


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 5, 2008)

This is really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 5, 2008)

Pretty!  Love the lips!


----------



## MACFreak (Feb 6, 2008)

thanx


----------

